# Mitleid mit CCA ?



## krennz (19 Juni 2009)

Den Mitarbeitern ist eigentlich kein Vorwurf zu machen. Da wurde in den letzten Tagen ein ehemaliger Callagent im Fernsehen gezeigt, der berichtete über die rüden Methoden, die in Callcentern herrschen. 

Zigarettenpausen werden von der Arbeitszeit abgezogen, ebenso Essen- und Toilettenpausen. Private Gespräche sind nicht zulässig, Gehälter werden bei Nichterfolg gekürzt etc. etc. Er hat mal ausgerechnet, dass er für rd 5,-- Euro die Stunde gearbeitet hat. Dann brauchen wir uns über nichts zu wundern. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass ein Callcenteragent für jede verlorene Adresse auch noch blechen muss. 

In unserer, inzwischen un-sozialen, Marktwirtschaft zählt inzwischen nur noch die Gewinnmarge, und wenn man dazu die eigenen Leute ausbeutet.

Habt also ein bischen Verständnis für die armen Schweine, die im Callcenter arbeiten.


----------



## webwatcher (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Mitleid mit CCA ?*

abgetrennt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ress-com-internet-media-ltd-3.html#post284098

Diese Debatte wird seit Jahren bei antispam geführt.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Mitleid mit CCA ?*

Bei Antispam.de wurden wiederholt Diskussionen über die Beweggründe geführt, warum jemand als Callcenter arbeiten musste bzw. dies besonders gern tat.
Das Mitleid mit diesen Personen hält sich bei diesen Diskussionen jedoch in engen Grenzen.
Jemand, der ganz bewusst mitbekommt, wie er jeden Tag alte, tüddelige Menschen über den Tisch zieht, wie er ihnen immer neue "Gewinnspiele" andreht, die kein Mensch braucht, wie er Personen DSL-Verträge andreht, die nicht einmal einen PC haben, der ist entweder total merkbefreit, wenn er das weiterhin so durchzieht, oder es fängt eben irgendwann ein Denkprozess an.

Man sollte sich als Cold-Call-Agent, der Gewinnspiele vertickert, schon im Klaren darüber sein, dass man da z.T. regelrecht am gewerbsmäßigen Betrug mitwirkt. Die uns bekannten "Gesprächsleitfäden" lesen sich jedenfalls z.T. wirklich wie eine explizite Anleitung zum Betrug.

Es ist unbenommen, dass gerade im Niedriglohnsektor die Arbeit nicht gerade auf der Straße liegt. Jedoch meine ich, mit Recht vertreten zu können, dass es Alternativen gibt, und dass man sie auch früher oder später findet, wenn man nur sucht und ein wenig Flexibilität mitbringt.
Und so rosig sind nun die Verdienste im Callcenter auch nicht gerade, dass etwa hier ein besonderer Anreiz dafür läge, auf die Wahrnehmung von Alternativen zu verzichten.

Es ist auch bekannt, dass die ARGE-Ämter immer wieder versuchen, Leute zur Annahme solcher Callagent-Jobs zu drängen.
Niemand kann aber zur Ausübung illegaler Tätigkeiten gezwungen werden.
Unter Hinweis auf den Zwang zur Ausübung einer einer illegalen Tätigkeit gem. § 7 UWG, § 263 StGB u.a. hat man das Recht, diese Tätigkeit zu verweigern.


----------



## krennz (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Mitleid mit CCA ?*

In dem Beitrag des MDR der so Ähnlich wie Markt beim WDR ist,wurde das mit den Argen auch erwähnt. Dafür habe ich nun garkein Verständnis. Den Mitarbeitern der Arge müsste der Tatbestand doch auch bewusst sein. Dann leisten die doch im Endeffekt sogar Beihilfe.


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Mitleid mit CCA ?*

Die sehen das entweder nicht, oder wollen es nicht sehen.
Maßgebend ist da leider oft nur, dass "die Zahlen stimmen" und möglichst viele ALG-Bezieher vermittelt werden.


----------



## krennz (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Mitleid mit CCA ?*

Ja ich weiss. Oder erst garkeine Stütze bewilligen, weil man mal vergessen hat guten morgen zu sagen, oder so krank ist, dass man Termine nicht einhalten kann und, ohne Eltern, dem Verhungern und dem sozialen Ruin preisgegeben wird, wie mein Sohn:cry::cry::cry:.


----------

